# Golight HID Stryker vs Stryker Halogen



## clarktyson9 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm am looking to get a golight for my hunting boat. Just wandering if the HID is worth the extra money, rather than the standard stryker. Is the HID that much brighter? I will be running small rivers and boat runs so I need something really bright and hands free...


Thanks!!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 30, 2012)

Whilst I don't personally know much specifically about the Golight's, I am definitely a HID convert as I now have around 10 of them and I really don't think that I would ever go back to a halogen. For a given wattage they are far far brighter and they also throw a much further distance. As long as you don't mind the rather brief start up period I am quite certain that once you have actually tried or owned a HID you would feel the same way that I do. Also the start up times are becoming much shorter, and as a matter of fact several of mine are either instant start or at full brightness within a second or two. I hope that this information/opinion may be of some assistance to you, even though it is slightly generic! 


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


P.S. One further suggestion though, and that is if you are planning on mostly using them around water I would highly reccommend that whatever light it is that you eventually decide to purchase that it should have the least amount of side spill that is possible, so that it would help to minimise the reflection on the water surface, which when it occurs it very often makes it more difficult to see because it can sort of reflect back at you and therefore really play havoc with your adjusted night vision. I also believe that HID's are not quite as easily damaged by a knock as there is no rather fragile filament in their bulbs/lamps, and if there is one thing that I really know about, it is a filament!


----------



## BVH (Jul 31, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> I also believe that HID's are not quite as easily damaged by a knock as there is no rather fragile filament in their bulbs/lamps, and if there is one thing that I really know about, it is a filament!



You mean...PhilAment, don't you?

I've played around with quite a few Halogen GoLights and converted them to HID - 60, 70, 75, 80 and up to 100 watts but none of them are practical due to heating issues. I finally was successful with a 62 Watt, slim ballast setup with a small cooling fan - which renders it no longer water tight (but water-resistant). Long story short....The halogen version pales in comparison to the 35 Watt or larger commercially available HIDs.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 31, 2012)

BVH said:


> You mean...PhilAment, don't you?



Yes that is EXACTLY what I meant! Do you consider my advice to be fairly accurate though, because seeing as though you are much more knowledgeable on this particular subject you are more than welcome to pick any holes in it. 






P.S. Speaking of holes, my dentist is running 40 minutes late!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 31, 2012)

BVH said:


> You mean...PhilAment, don't you?
> 
> I've played around with quite a few Halogen GoLights and converted them to HID - 60, 70, 75, 80 and up to 100 watts but none of them are practical due to heating issues. I finally was successful with a 62 Watt, slim ballast setup with a small cooling fan - which renders it no longer water tight (but water-resistant). Long story short....The halogen version pales in comparison to the 35 Watt or larger commercially available HIDs.



BVH, did you deliberately edit your post just to make my previous statement redundant!


----------



## BVH (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope. My edit was at 10:50 and both your posts are after that time.


----------



## clarktyson9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Whilst I don't personally know much specifically about the Golight's, I am definitely a HID convert as I now have around 10 of them and I really don't think that I would ever go back to a halogen. For a given wattage they are far far brighter and they also throw a much further distance. As long as you don't mind the rather brief start up period I am quite certain that once you have actually tried or owned a HID you would feel the same way that I do. Also the start up times are becoming much shorter, and as a matter of fact several of mine are either instant start or at full brightness within a second or two. I hope that this information/opinion may be of some assistance to you, even though it is slightly generic!
> 
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> ...





Thanks!! Very helpful


----------



## clarktyson9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Also, the HID version of the Golight is about $250-$300 more than the standard halogen... I'm not an electrical guru, so I wouldn't even attempt to convert one:naughty:

Thanks for all the inputs.. Anyone out there with hands on experience with the Golights?


----------

